# How tough is a 7d



## jaomul (May 21, 2012)

Sorry if this has been posted before. Not sure how accurate it is but it is entertaining


----------



## zcar21 (May 21, 2012)

These guys are retarded, funny though.


----------



## AndySplash (May 22, 2012)

I just love this guy's reviews! Totally mental! Awesome review!


----------



## TheKenTurner (May 22, 2012)

Kai <3


----------



## o hey tyler (May 22, 2012)

zcar21 said:


> These guys are retarded



How so?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 22, 2012)

zcar21 said:


> *These guys are retarded*, funny though.



huh?


----------



## zcar21 (May 23, 2012)

I mean the show is a joke. What can be learn from freezing and setting on fire a camera? I can't say anything positive about his reviews either other than you can get a laugh.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 23, 2012)

zcar21 said:
			
		

> I mean the show is a joke. What can be learn from freezing and setting on fire a camera? I can't say anything positive about his reviews either other than you can get a laugh.



You can learn about how durable a 7D is? He's just an average joe who reviews cameras and lenses from a down to earth perspective. Doesn't make him retarded.


----------



## Lowrider (May 23, 2012)

It makes me want to buy a 7D. Canon would love this to go viral.


----------



## zcar21 (May 23, 2012)

People is so gullible. I did not learn how durable a 7d. I can probably destroy one with one single hit if I throw it hard enough. 

At the end he says "It still works perfectly", B...S...., I dare them post the pictures, it is clearly unusable.


----------



## zcar21 (May 23, 2012)

A better test would have been to drop it, and measure the distances to the floor, and then check if it is still working. Starting low and then higher My guess is that from a moderate distance, it would stop working.


----------



## fokker (May 23, 2012)

It's about time someone made a camera that can take a beating from a baguette.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (May 23, 2012)

zcar21 said:


> People is so gullible. I did not learn how durable a 7d. I can probably destroy one with one single hit if I throw it hard enough.
> 
> At the end he says "It still works perfectly", B...S...., I dare them post the pictures, it is clearly unusable.



They did post a picture...

Link: watch?v=RCT-YMgjm9k#t=711s

Sure its "unstable" but of course its kinda a joke but it does still work, and im sure could be repaired or cleaned to work well.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 23, 2012)

zcar21 said:


> People is so gullible. I did not learn how durable a 7d. I can probably destroy one with one single hit if I throw it hard enough.



You can destroy a lot of things if you throw them hard enough. Welcome to Earth, Captain Obvious. 



> At the end he says "It still works perfectly", B...S...., I dare them post the pictures, it is clearly unusable.



The fact that the shutter is still actuating is pretty astounding. I think the entirety of this video went above your noggin with a lot of room to spare.


----------



## Mach0 (May 23, 2012)

That $#^! Crazy


----------



## AndySplash (May 23, 2012)

zcar21 said:
			
		

> People is so gullible. I did not learn how durable a 7d. I can probably destroy one with one single hit if I throw it hard enough.
> 
> At the end he says "It still works perfectly", B...S...., I dare them post the pictures, it is clearly unusable.



I think you need to get yourself a sense of humour or are you just plain attention seeking? Either way you sound like a complete muppet


----------



## zcar21 (May 24, 2012)

I did say it was funny, my point is that the show doesn't really test the durability of the camera. It was just for show, but believe what you want.
Here a comment from dpreview.com
Loggedonnow   - 5 days ago 
  I must have gotten a dud because one drop and it was dead. Body exterior  was damaged too. It took the surgeons at Canon to bring it back to  life.


----------



## TheBiles (May 24, 2012)

zcar21 said:


> A better test would have been to drop it, and measure the distances to the floor, and then check if it is still working. Starting low and then higher My guess is that from a moderate distance, it would stop working.


 
Mine stopped working after a 3-foot fall onto concrete. At least Canon repaired it for free within a week. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheKenTurner (May 29, 2012)

It's a great video, I love most drtv videos. But really, it doesn't madder how durable a camera is, JUST DON'T DROP IT OR SET IT ON FIRE!


----------



## tmjjk (May 29, 2012)

Wish someone would donate a 7D to me... kind of broke my heart watching this ... lol.


----------



## daarksun (Jun 7, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> zcar21 said:
> 
> 
> > People is so gullible. I did not learn how durable a 7d. I can probably destroy one with one single hit if I throw it hard enough.
> ...



+1 ^ 

It was pretty impressive what that camera went through, being frozen in water then lit on fire. The shutter still blasting away and the camera still took a photograph.


----------

